# Ati-Treiber-Installation schlägt fehl



## The Hacky (13. Januar 2005)

<TABLE height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2 height="100%">Hallöchen! 




Ich bin grad dabei mir den aktuellen Ati-Treiber 3.14.6 zu installieren und habe dazu schon mehere HowTos benutzt. 

Leider stoße ich immer wieder auf Fehler. 

Bei den HowTos von [1] und [2] geht alles soweit gut. Nur wenn ich dann den X Server startet, nimmt er weiterhin die VESA-treiber und nicht die fglrx-Module, obwohl diese geladen sind. Und es kommt als Fehler ganz oft 


```
Symbol from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!
```
Wenn ich das HowTo von [3] benutze, dann hat er mir als erstes beim ausführen von 


```
fakeroot debian/rules binary
```
folgenden Fehler gebracht:


```
Makefile:75: *** enviroment missing: MK_QTDIR=/usr/share/qt3
```
also hab ich in der debian/rules den Eintrag geändert auf /usr/share/qt, da ich keinen qt3-Ordner hab, ich aber die libqt3-mt-dev installiert habe. 
Danach kam dann folgender Fehler beim ausführen von fakeroot:


```
FGLRXExtensions.c:21: X11/extensions/extutil.h: No such file or directory
```
Leider habe ich diesen Ordner nicht und kann den Eintrag auch nicht ändern. 

Weiß jemand Rat wie ich mit Hilfe eines dieser HowTos den Treiber installieren kann? 

[1] http://www.debianforum.de/wiki/AtiTreiberInstallieren 
[2] http://www.gmpf.de/index.php/Installation:ATI-de 
[3] http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html

</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=bottom colSpan=2>


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Januar 2005)

Hast Du vielleicht die ganzen anderen Sachen nicht dorthin kopiert wo's hinsoll?
Es muessen auch ein paar Files im X11-Ordner landen, oder besser gesagt in Unterordnern davon.
Ich persoenlich installiere den Treiber nicht ueber RPM, ich konvertiere das Paket mittels rpm2targz in ein .tar.gz-file und kopiere den Kram dan manuell.

Ausserdem finde ich es wirklich laestig andauernd Patches schreiben zu muessen damit das Modul bei mir laeuft. Die Tage hab ich festgestellt, dass der aktuelle Treiber auf dem 2.6.10er Kernel nicht laeuft weil sich anscheinend eine Schnittstelle im Kernel geaendert hat.
Das ist jetzt schon das zweite Mal, dass ich in deren Quellen rumwerkeln muss um das Ding zum laufen zu kriegen.


----------



## The Hacky (14. Januar 2005)

Hmm, also in den HowTos, die ich benutz habe, musste ich nie etwas irgendwo hinkopieren.
Wie machst Du denn das immer mit Treiber, kannst Du mir da vielleicht kurz skizzieren, wo die einzelnen Dateien hinmüssen?
Kann es vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass irgendwo ein Konflikt besteht? Das tReiber für's XFree86 4.2 oder den Kernel 2.4.28 nicht läuft? Oder das ich irgendwelche bestimmten Module wieder ausschalten muss oder so?
Vielleicht kann er ja auch meinen AGP-STeckplatz nicht richtig erkennen? Hab ein Asus A8V Mainboard!
Fragen über Fragen. Ich werd noch wahnsinnig. Naja, vielleicht wird es ja auch etwas, wenn Mitte Januar die neuen Ati-Treiber kommen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Januar 2005)

Also ich nehme mal an, dass das Modul nur Probleme mit dem 2.6er Kernel hat, da ich nicht glaube, dass die mal eben 'ne Schnittstelle innerhalb der Serie umbenennen.
Und das Modul laeuft ja bei Dir auch sagst Du.
Im Moment kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen welche Dateien wohin muessen, aber das siehst Du wenn Du das RPM-Paket mit rpm2targz in ein .tar.gz umwandelst und dann entpackst.
Dann hast Du die Verzeichnisstruktur wo alles hingehoert. Das ist dann recht easy nachzuvollziehen.
Welchen X-Server hast Du denn? Du solltest auf jeden Fall den Treiber fuer den entsprechenden X-Server nehmen, falls Du den Server von X.org hast, dann nimm den Treiber fuer den 4.3er XFree86, den hab ich bei mir auch mit dem X.org-Server laufen. Dafuer brauchste auch nix am Treiber aendern. Das war alles nur Kernel-Kram.
Ich weiss eh nicht was sich von 4.1 bis 4.3 alles so gravierend geaendert haben soll, bei 4.4 hat sich schon was geaendert, darum laeuft der Treiber damit soweit ich weiss nicht. Hab da zwar nicht viel mit rumprobiert, aber ich mein der entsprechende Check ist im vorkompilierten, also unerreichbaren Part des Treibers.
Viel Gelaber wenig Sinn, probier auf jeden Fall mal das mit dem rpm2targz, da siehste dann was wohin muss. Da ich halt grad was arbeiten bin und auch wenn ich dann nachher Feierabend hab erstmal nicht heimgehe kann ich erst spaeter gucken wie das auszusehen hat. Ich schau dann mal in's Forum, wenn Du dann immer noch keine Antwort bekommen hast die Dir weiterhelfen konnte werd ich nochmal schauen. Ich denk mal, dass so spaetestens gegen 19 oder 20 Uhr wieder was von mir drinstehen kann zu dem Thema.


----------



## The Hacky (14. Januar 2005)

Vielen Dank für den Tip, ich werd versuchen mal bis heute das mit rpm2targz auszuprobieren. Vielleicht bekomm ich's ja hin.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Januar 2005)

So, nach einem langen Abend bin ich dann jetzt mal daheim angekommen und widme mich nun wieder etwas Deinem Problem...

Die Datei in Deiner Fehlermeldung sollte sich eigentlich in /usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions befinden und gehoert nicht zum ATI-Treiber, sondern zum X-Server selbst.
Da nicht der ganze Pfad angezeigt wird nehme ich jetzt einfach mal an, dass dieser Pfad ein relativer Pfad ist. Welchen Sinn das macht ist, find ich, fraglich. Aber das muss ATI selbst wissen (und mir scheint's manchmal als wuessten die nicht sehr viel ueber ihren Linux-Treiber).
Schau mal nach ob Du die Datei (also extutil.h) in dem oben angegeben Verzeichnis finden kannst.
Wenn ja ist irgendwie was mit Deinem Treiber durcheinander, wenn nicht ist bei Deinem X-Server was durcheinander.
Mir ist jetzt das jetzt ehrlich gesagt zu kompliziert die ganzen Dateien und deren Zielverzeichnisse aufzuschreiben, aber wie ich bereits erwaehnt habe sollte es kein Problem sein das selbst herauszufinden nachdem Du das Paket zu 'nem .tar.gz umgewandelt hast da nach dem entpacken der komplette Zielpfad dann zu finden ist. Ich empfehle ausserdem das Paket in einem seperaten (am besten leeren) Verzeichnis zu entpacken, da wenn ich mich recht erinnere kein Verzeichnis fuer das Paket an sich angelegt wird sondern gleich die ganzen Unterordner kommen.
So, ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig mehr Unklarheit schaffen.   
Wenn Du weitere Infos hast, immer her damit. Im Moment hab ich eh nix zu kompilieren...


----------



## The Hacky (14. Januar 2005)

Leider befindet sich die Datei nicht in dem Ordner, dass hatte ich schon früher geprüft gehabt. Aber leider hab ich es nicht herausfinden können, welche Pakete ich noch installieren muss, damit die Datei da ist wo sie sein soll,


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Januar 2005)

Das kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen, da Du ja offensichtlich die Debian benutzt. Welche mir als Slackware-User unbekannt ist.
Erschwerend kommt dann natuerlich hinzu, dass ich andauernd meine alles selbst kompilieren zu muessen, unter anderen halt auch X und auch KDE. Ja, ich bin so wahnsinnig!
Aber eigentlich wuerde ich mal behaupten, dass die Datei wirklich zu 'nem normalen X-Server dazu gehoert, weil der Name mir schon suggeriert (hab noch nicht reingeschaut), dass die Zustaendig ist um die Extensions zu laden und/oder zu verwalten.


----------



## The Hacky (14. Januar 2005)

Genau. Ich benutze Debian. Das ist natürlich relativ bescheiden, dass Du mir da nicht weiterhlefen kannst.
Blöd ist aber auch, dass Debian kein rpm2targz kennt und dieses gibt's auch nicht als Download irgendwo. Dies scheitn ansich nur bei bestimmten Distris dabie zu sein.

[Edit]
Mir fällt noch ein, dass Debian alien hat, aber damit kann ich ein rpm nur in ein deb-File machen oder zum Beispiel ein tgz-File, aber dies hilft mir ja auchnicht wirklich weiter, oder?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Januar 2005)

Hmm, dass ist dann natuerlich ein wenig kaesig...
Kannst mir ja mal als PM Deine Mailadresse schicken, dann schick ich Dir das fertige Paket.
Ich muss aber wissen welcher X-Server, da ich eben das RPM laden muss. Hab nur noch mein gepatchtes Paket auf der Platte.


----------



## The Hacky (14. Januar 2005)

Hmm, ich komm einfach nicht weiter. Auch das manuelle entpacken hilft nichts.
Ich bekomm immernoch den Fehler, dass die Treiberdatei is unresolved.

Ach ja, mir ist noch etwas aufgefallen. Die Datei extutil.h finde ich genau einmal auf meinem Rechner und zwar in dem Paket von dem HowTo von [3].

Fällt Dir vielleicht noch eine Lösung ein? Soll ich vielleicht die Datei mal in den besagten Ordner kopieren?

[3] http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html

[Edit]
Ich hab jetzt die Datei mal in das Verzeichnis kopiert und er geht nun etwas weiter in der Installation. Nun bringt er folgenden Fehler:


```
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGLU
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make[1]: *** [fireglcontrol.qt3.gcc2.95.4] Fehler 1
```
 
Die Datei existiert auf jeden Fall. Es sei denn er sucht in einem anderen Verzeichnis.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Januar 2005)

Hmm, diese GLU-Meldung hoert sich ein wenig danach an, dass Mesa nicht installiert ist, die libGLU gehoert da naemlich zu (wenn ich mich nicht total verhau). Auch Mesa sollte eigentlich im X-Server drin sein.
Ich bin jetzt aber nicht ganz sicher ob nicht beim ATI-Treiber auch 'ne eigene libGLU dabei ist, da der auch ein wenig im Mesa was ersetzt.

Nachtrag: Mesa gibt's auf http://www.mesa3d.org


----------



## The Hacky (15. Januar 2005)

Hmm, also ich denke mal, dass Mesa drauf ist. Auf alle Fälle hab ich noch ein paar Libs installiert, die für GLU sein sollten und noch die xlibmesa-dev.
Jetzt geht er schon weiter im Text und kommt bis zu der Stelle:


```
main.o(.text+0x455): In Function 'main:
: undefined reference to 'QWindowsStyle::QWindowsStyle(void)'
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
```

Hmm, hast noch eine Idee?
Und wegen Mesa bin ich noch etwas skeptisch, weil es eigentlich in Debian integriert sein müsste und des selber kompilieren. Ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Januar 2005)

Also QWindowsStyle hoert sich nach QT an.
Was der Dir aber genau damit sagen will kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen.


----------



## The Hacky (16. Januar 2005)

Hmm, ich hab nochmal geschaut, aber ich scheine die wichtigen Packages vo QT3 installiert zu haben.


----------



## The Hacky (16. Januar 2005)

Hmm, soll ich es vielleicht mal mit einem 2.6er Kernel probieren?

Aber der ist bestimmt nicht stable oder?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Januar 2005)

Doch 2.6 ist stable.
Erkennbar an der gerade Ziffer nach dem ersten Punkt.
Die Versionen vom Kernel (und auch einiger Linux-Programme) lassen sich ganz einfach in stable/unstalbe unterteilen.
Wenn Du nach dem ersten Punkt eine gerade Zahl entdeckst (z.B. 2.4 oder 2.6) heisst das, dass das die stable-Serie ist.
Bei einer ungeraden Zahl (z.B. 2.3 oder 2.5) ist's die unstable-Serie.

Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?


----------



## The Hacky (17. Januar 2005)

Ahh klar.
So hab mir mal den Spaß gemacht und auf einer dummy-Partition ein Sarge-Debian installiert. Und nun geht die Installation komplett ohne zu mucken durch. Jetzt initialisiert er nur die Grafikkarte nicht, weil er den AGP-STeckplatz nicht findet. Aber ich denke, ich werd jetzt ein komplettes Sarge bei mir installieren und dann alles so einstellen, wie ich es brauche und dann schauen wir weiter.
Auf jeden Fall dank ich Dir nochmals ganz lieb für deine Hilfe.


----------

